# Red Bull District Ride in Nürnberg



## cubey (29. August 2005)

Hallo liebe Mit-Fränkler,

am 23. und 24. September ist die Weltelite zu Gast in Nürnberg!  
Das wollen wir uns doch bestimmt nicht entgehen lassen.
Da dort bestimmt einige aus dem Forum sein werden, habe ich mir gedacht das wir uns dort treffen können, und nachdem wir die Profis zugeschaut haben noch ein Eis schlürfen oder Pizza mampfen oder so.

Was haltet Ihr davon???

Grüße 
Cubey


----------



## d0do (29. August 2005)

na ma schaun, könnte schon vorbei kommen, wär sicher interessant weil des soll ja auch so freeride-slopestyle wie ride to the lake werden... mal schaun was der geldbeutel so her macht, vielleicht bin ich da!



cheers

dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (29. August 2005)

wax lounge Samstag abend    

MfG
Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. August 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> wax lounge Samstag abend
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


na, da will ich aber doch meinen !!


----------



## sideshowbob (30. August 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> na, da will ich aber doch meinen !!



sogar 100% sicher.   
a) die schgließung der wax war an sich schon ein verlußt
b) ich wollte gracia schon immer mal nackt und rotzevoll durch nbg torkeln sehen!

aber die idee mit dem treffen ist echt nicht ohne... 
man könnte sich doch z.b. rechtzeitig vorher am stand von cosmicsports treffen. 
den sollte jeder finden?!


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. August 2005)

Wie´s im Momment ausschaut bin ich dabei!


----------



## DHSean (30. August 2005)

nun die zukunf spricht district ride, denke auch dass ich dabei sein werden, mal schauen wer noch alles mitkommt   

gruß


----------



## sideshowbob (31. August 2005)

DHSean schrieb:
			
		

> nun die zukunf spricht district ride, denke auch dass ich dabei sein werden, mal schauen wer noch alles mitkommt
> 
> gruß



also wann dann treffen? freitag oder samstag? wann genau und wo?
bitte um vorschläge ...


----------



## DHSean (31. August 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> also wann dann treffen? freitag oder samstag? wann genau und wo?
> bitte um vorschläge ...




kenn mich in nürnberg nich aus, aber der vorschlag mit dem cosmic-stand hört sich gut, denke den müsste dann jeder finden, und wann mhhhhh . . . freitag is zu früh sonntag zu spät, dann bleibt wohl nur noch der samstag übrig, so um 17 - 18 uhr sag ich jetzt einfach mal . und was danach angestellt wird, schaun ma mal . . . - einwände bitte mitteilen   

gruß


----------



## Bumble (31. August 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> also wann dann treffen? freitag oder samstag? wann genau und wo?
> bitte um vorschläge ...



*Natürlich FR und SA, kann ja zu Fuß hinlatschen, ich Glücklicher.   *


----------



## sideshowbob (1. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Natürlich FR und SA, kann ja zu Fuß hinlatschen, ich Glücklicher.   *



das können wir ja praktisch auch zusammen machen herr nachbar ... sozusagen... aber das bequatschen wir heute abend im kindergarten ups .. tiergarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (1. September 2005)

Ach ja nur um nochmal über die zeiten zu informieren:


----------



## d0do (4. September 2005)

jo ich bin jetz au zu 90 % prozent dabei.. dauert des event jetz 1 oder 2 tage? sorry wenns auf dem flyer steht, der geht bei mir nüscht. wenns 2 tage dauert hätte da jemand eine übernachtungsmöglischkeit für mich?


cheers

dominik


----------



## chrissi138 (8. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Natürlich FR und SA, kann ja zu Fuß hinlatschen, ich Glücklicher.   *



hehe also für einen Franken (oder auch jetzt in Franken wohnhafte) ist das ja quasi ein muss beide Tage da zu sein 

Werde auf jeden auch beide tage dabei sein *g*

Grüßle chrissi


----------



## Bumble (9. September 2005)

chrissi138 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe also für einen Franken (oder auch jetzt in Franken wohnhafte) ist das ja quasi ein muss beide Tage da zu sein




*Na klar, als Exil-Pfälzer muss man das Event genießen, sowas gibbet bei uns net.   *


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. September 2005)

Auf Jeden wird da hingegangen...

Hier gibt es auch nen Trailer zum Event, Links oben gleich der erste Clip

Greetz


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. September 2005)

Hi

Auf der Offiziellen-Site steht jetzt das die Party in der Indiba-Lodge stattfinden soll. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (10. September 2005)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Auf der Offiziellen-Site steht jetzt das die Party in der Indiba-Lodge stattfinden soll. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> 
> Greetz



kann ich 100% bestätigen! ist am kornmarkt und ein schöner laden!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. September 2005)

Muchas Gracias.
Hab mir mal die Page von denen angeschaut, scheint wirklich ein netter gechillter Laden zu sein. Na lassen wir uns mal überraschen....

Greetz


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. September 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Wie´s im Momment ausschaut bin ich dabei!


super,  sag  bescheid wenn es wirklich klappen sollte.....


----------



## Bumble (21. September 2005)

*Schaut schon ganz nett aus in der Altstadt   

Fotos sind von heute mittag   *  






















*Gruß vom B  mble*


----------



## DHSean (21. September 2005)

schaut schonmal sehr sehr nett aus     

@Bumble, halt uns aufm laufenden


----------



## Eckbart (21. September 2005)

des schaut wirklich klasse aus ....freu mich schon !!!!


----------



## sideshowbob (22. September 2005)

getreu dem motto: nürnberg soll schöner werden   
lange nicht mehr so darüber gefreut hier zu wohnen ...


----------



## Coffee (22. September 2005)

*händereib* ja freu mich auch schon wie blöde. die akkus meiner cameras sind voll geladen udn warten benutzt zu werden   

coffee


----------



## sideshowbob (22. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *händereib* ja freu mich auch schon wie blöde. die akkus meiner cameras sind voll geladen udn warten benutzt zu werden
> 
> coffee



sollten wir doch glatt heute abend gleich einen treffpunkt für samstag ausmachen ... oder sogar ein kollektives forumstreffen organisieren???!!!   
so mit ibc namesschildchen, stadtführung mit regenschirm usw


----------



## Riddick (22. September 2005)

Wann fängt das am Samstag eigentlich an? Hab' nämlich max. bis 13:30 Uhr Zeit.   Und meinen Kleinen muss ich wahrscheinlich auch mitnehmen.

Freitag kann ich gar nicht.   

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (22. September 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Wann fängt das am Samstag eigentlich an? Hab' nämlich max. bis 13:30 Uhr Zeit.   Und meinen Kleinen muss ich wahrscheinlich auch mitnehmen.
> 
> Freitag kann ich gar nicht.
> 
> Riddick



laut info ist ab 10:00 zweite quali und ab 14:00 finale!


----------



## Mr.mtb (22. September 2005)

unter 16 is wohl eher nix mit party am samstag abend?

 fängt ja laut DR-seite erst um 10.30 an!  

bis dahin


----------



## biker-wug (22. September 2005)

Hi, 

kann mir mal einer mitteilen, wo genau die fahren, bin nicht so firm in Nürnberg, möchte aber evtl., nachdem ich Samstag arbeiten muß, morgen mal zum Qualifying!!

Ciao


----------



## Bumble (22. September 2005)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> kann mir mal einer mitteilen, wo genau die fahren, bin nicht so firm in Nürnberg, möchte aber evtl., nachdem ich Samstag arbeiten muß, morgen mal zum Qualifying!!
> 
> Ciao



*Einfach mitten in die Altstadt rein, dann zum Hauptmarkt ( kennt jeder ) und von da aus zur Kaiserburg hoch ( kennt auch jeder )   
Die Bauwerke kannste unmöglich verfehlen   *


----------



## playbike (22. September 2005)

Also Die BROTHERS IN DIRT sind am Sa und evtl. schon Fr auch am Start.
Hoffe mal auf ne fette Party und Action.
Endlich mal ein Event der nicht so weit weg ist.


we will see You in Dirt, eh Nürnberg


----------



## OLB Carre (22. September 2005)

werd auch da sein! cu!


----------



## Pornostuntman (22. September 2005)

BMeine Wenigkeit ist auch am Start - werde der sein, den man nur kurz sieht, weil er dann gleich mit Cedric´s Schnegge abhauen wird...


----------



## decolocsta (23. September 2005)

Seit ihr mit euren bikes dort?


----------



## DaHype (23. September 2005)

-.- nöö....^^ leider nicht ... aber ich bin mit 75kg Körpermasse da!!

mfg Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (23. September 2005)

bin gestern abend nach dem pizzaplauder mit bumble die strecke nochmal "abgefahren". 
*wird das KRASS!!!*

laut neuestem flyer:

freitag 17:00: 1.Lauf Qualifikation
samstag 11:00: 2.Lauf Qualifikation
samsatg 15:00: finale
samstag 22:00: party im indaba am kornmarkt


----------



## Coffee (23. September 2005)

steh schon in den stzartlöchern ähhhhhhm rampe *gg*


bis dann



coffee


----------



## Supah Gee (23. September 2005)

Bin auch da   

Stimmt des, dass ma auf zur Party nur mit Einladung  kommt


----------



## Riddick (23. September 2005)

In der Nürnberger Abendzeitung stand heute ein kleiner Artikel über die Veranstaltung. Hab' mal das Pic dazu angehängt.

Riddick


----------



## decolocsta (23. September 2005)

Kann mir keiner sagen ob er mit Bike am Start ist oder nicht?
Frage nicht weil ich dort rumposen will sondern ich würde gerne mein Rad in den Zug packen, dort hinfahren mir den Stuff reinziehen und dann ein bischen durch Nbg. City Cruisen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher in wie fern das möglich ist beim D.R. zuzuschauen wenn man sein gefährt mit dabei hat. Ob das überhaupt erlaubt ist.
Vielleicht war der eine oder andere beim Ride to the Lake und kann dazu was sagen. Wäre echt nett.


----------



## Riddick (23. September 2005)

Ich hab' gestern gehört, dass über 100.000 Zuschauer erwartet werden, an der Strecke aber nur Platz für ca. 20.000 Leute ist.   Denke also, dass Du da mit Bike nur sehr schwer durchkommen wirst, bzw. ein Hindernis darstellst.   Lass das Teil also lieber daheim und versuche so, 'nen antändigen Platz zu ergattern.

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (23. September 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch da
> 
> Stimmt des, dass ma auf zur Party nur mit Einladung  kommt




Stimmt das wirklich?
Schade Schade

Wo kann man dann noch gut abfeiern. Gehen halt die Leute vom Forum wo anders hin?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2005)

zum glück will/muss ich net in das chaos wo ich eh nichts sehen würd


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2005)

playbike schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt das wirklich?
> Schade Schade
> 
> Wo kann man dann noch gut abfeiern. Gehen halt die Leute vom Forum wo anders hin?



ich denk mal wenns net stimmt hauts eh auch net hin ... wenn 20000 da rein wollen


----------



## Pornostuntman (23. September 2005)

playbike schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt das wirklich?
> Schade Schade
> 
> Wo kann man dann noch gut abfeiern. Gehen halt die Leute vom Forum wo anders hin?



Ich z.B. werde mir den Abend entweder in der Rakete (da sind ? & Padberg und Ewan Pearson, also beste elektronische Musik, am Start) oder im E-Werk in Erlangen (da findet die K7! Labelnight mit Benjamin Diamond (Ex-Stardust), KAOS  und A Guy called Gerald statt) um die Ohren schlagen...
Desweiteren ist im Hirsch (direkt neben der Rakete) DJ Friction zu Gast und im LOOP (Klingenhofstraße - ehemaliges Resi-Gelände) ist ganz normaler Indie-Samstag...

Für weitere Info´s zum Nachtleben entweder direkt hier fragen, oder www.doppelpunkt.de anklicken!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Bluberle (23. September 2005)

Also, Leuts. Sollen wir IBCler uns nu am Cosmic Stand treffen?
Wären dann auch mit an paar Leuts dabei.
17 Uhr?

Dick Dosenbier hab ich schon eingekauft   

Bis densön!

Blub!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. September 2005)

Alter Schwede freu ich mich schon auf morgen.
War schon jemand heute da und hat evtl. ein paar Bilder vom Qualifying geschossen??

Greetz


----------



## tri_eedkpl (23. September 2005)

Hallo,

ein paar Bilder habe ich hier reingestellt.
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=56563

Die 60 kB Begrenzung hier geht mir auf den Zeiger.   

Klasse Kurs und vor allem die Drops auf der Burgmauer.
Echt der Hammer.

Bis denn

Stephan


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. September 2005)

Hallo Leutz.

Da ich morgen nicht kann war ich heute unten. War echt Klasse. 
Versuceh die Fotos jetzt noch hoch zu laden. 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. September 2005)

tri_eedkpl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ein paar Bilder habe ich hier reingestellt.
> http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=56563
> ...



Muchas Gracias für die Bilder.
Da muss ich dir voll und ganz recht geben wegen der 60kb Begrenzung. Ich kriege es einfach nicht hin Fullsize Images zu posten.
Krieg schon weiche Knie wenn ich dran denke was das morgen für ein Ansturm geben wird. Wenn man sich die Massen von heute anguckt und es war ja "nur" der Erste Lauf.
Aber geil wird es auf alle Fälle.
Yeah  

Greetz


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. September 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leutz.
> 
> Da ich morgen nicht kann war ich heute unten. War echt Klasse.
> Versuceh die Fotos jetzt noch hoch zu laden.
> ...



Hi

habe gerade gesehen das du deine Bilder hochgeladen hast...Sauber 
Vielen Dank

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (23. September 2005)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> habe gerade gesehen das du deine Bilder hochgeladen hast...Sauber
> Vielen Dank
> ...



Ja, habe mir bessere erhofft, aber man kam nicht recht an die "guten" Positionen ran. Aber finde sind schon ein paar brauchbare bei.   

Stefan


----------



## Blackcycle (23. September 2005)

Servus,
der totale Wahn   
Zwei kleine Videos:
Nr. 1
Nr. 2 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (23. September 2005)

joar wird bestimmt nen guter contest morgen.
hoffentlich gibbet en vidoe davon


----------



## guetti (23. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

unter
http://home.arcor.de/andreas.guettinger/districtride/
auf die Schnelle ein paar Bildchen und ein geschnittenes MPEG Video 352x288 damit der Download schneller geht. Heute vom ersten Qualilauf.

Wenn alles fertig ist und ich Zeit habe gibt es eine richtige Seite und ein Video mit höherer Auflösung auch als Windows Media File und MPEG.

P.S. Lang lebe das Provisorium

Gruss, bis morgen
Guetti


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. September 2005)

Yeah wie fett,....

Greetz


----------



## cycophilipp (23. September 2005)

/Hallo,

wir kommen morgen per Zug nach Nürnberg. Wo sollen - also an welcher Haltestelle - sollen wir am besten aussteigen?
danke für ne schnelle´´´


----------



## Riddick (23. September 2005)

Schönes Bild- und Videomaterial.   Hätte allerdings gedacht, dass es wesentlich voller ist.   Na ja, wahrscheinlich kommt das erst morgen.

Riddick


----------



## cycophilipp (24. September 2005)

++-sorry, bin schio+++++
+

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++----+--+-++++--+-+-+--++-+--+-+-++-+


----------



## cycophilipp (24. September 2005)

ich meinte ich bin s+ch-+-+-+-+-++on dicht und der spasti neben mir tut dauernd plus und minus drc+--+ucken die s**

also wo aussteigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockhopper no.1 (24. September 2005)

fräulein basagotia kann nicht fakie fahren     

aber echt krass da, super video


----------



## eDw4rD (24. September 2005)

@cycophilipp

Steig Hauptbahnhof aus, und Fahr dann mit der U11 oder U1 Richtung Lorenzkirche, Dort dann Richtung Hauptmarkt laufen (meinst den Menschenmassen hinterher)


----------



## Coffee (24. September 2005)

guten morgen,

mein akkus laden eben auch schon wieder. bilder lade ich dann morgen in mein album hier. werde ein extra album aufmachen dann ;-))


so ich mach mich dann mal langsam auf die socken *gG*


grüße coffee


----------



## norman68 (24. September 2005)

eDw4rD schrieb:
			
		

> @cycophilipp
> 
> ... (meinst den Menschenmassen hinterher)



aber vorsicht nicht das ihr nur zum Altstadtfest geht und dort hängen bleibt)

Ciao Norman


----------



## Stefan#S (24. September 2005)

Hallo, 

anbei die Kopie meines Leserbriefes an die Nürnberger Nachrichten - die Art der Berichterstattung und wie der District Ride beinahe beiläufig erwähnt wird, ist eigentlich ein Witz.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Redaktion,

schade, schade, auch dieser Artikel verpasst eine weitere Chance, aus der Altstadt endlich die Event-Platform zu machen, die sie sein soll. Am Burgberg kann wirklich nichts Großartiges stattfinden, ohne das Lamento der Anwohner über Lärm und Verkehrsituation. Die NN als lokale Presse stimmt solidarisch mit ein und gibt - auf die Bevölkerung Nürnbergs gesehen - einer Minderheit ein Sprachrohr. Beenden sie bitte diese Art der Berichterstattung. 

Berichten Sie endlich, dass tausende die Augen und Münder nicht mehr zubekommen haben, begeistert waren, dass die Firma RedBull Nürnberg einen Gratis-Event schenkt, das in anderen deutschen Großstädten selbstverständlich wäre - und das Nürnberg aus dem Mief der Kleinbürgerlichkeit in ein anderes, moderneres Stadtimage positionieren hilft. 

Dabei wäre es auch sinnvoll, wenn die NN das Spektakel entsprechend 1.) angekündigt hätte, 2.) darüber berichten würde (Wer sind die Artisten, was hat es mit dem Distictride auf sich, kommt er wieder nach Nürnberg usw. - Sie haben ja noch die Montagsausgabe).

PS: der Fotograf des aussagelosen Bildes der Samstagsaussgabe (MTB gegen den Himmel ohne Umfeld) sollte sich auf der Website http://www.redbulldistrictride.com/ die Fotos ansehen, die z.B. den spektakulären Abflug von der Burgmauer deutlich illustrieren. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stefan#S (24. September 2005)

vom Hauptbahnhof in die U-Bahn, dann Lorenzkirche (1 Station weiter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (24. September 2005)

so, bin grad zurück, fang gleich mit dem hochladen der bilder an ;-) dauert aber vermute ich *gg* den endlauf kann ich mri leider nicht ansehen heute ;-(

grüße coffee


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. September 2005)

...Red Bull verleiht Flüüüüüügel!   







Gruß, Stefan


----------



## lowfat (24. September 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> ...Red Bull verleiht Flüüüüüügel!
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



   
Schade, daß wir uns nicht getroffen haben. Ich habe um 14:00 den Rückzug angetreten weil die Kinder völlig platt waren.


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. September 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, daß wir uns nicht getroffen haben. Ich habe um 14:00 den Rückzug angetreten weil die Kinder völlig platt waren.



Ich wollte auch bei zeiten zurück sein, aber die Baustelle A3 hat mir dann den Rest gegeben. Aber Linchen hat TOP durchgehalten! (Bis auf ein kurzes Aufbäumen)  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## DaHype (24. September 2005)

man man man.... war das ein EVENT!!!!!
Megaaffengeil ^^

und die Dirtline am Schluss - einfach traumhaft

schade, das ich heute keinen von euch getroffen habe!

Bilder ganz ganz schnell hochladen

mfg Dirk


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. September 2005)

YEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHHH, Fettestens ... 
Ich melde mich Back from Nürnberg. Alter Schwede war das heftig. Nicht nur wegen den 40.000 (!!!) Menschen die da am Start waren. Vor allem wegen der geilen Strecke und den heftigen Stunts.
War das erste mal für mich, dass ich so krasse Stunts Live gesehen habe und leide immer noch unter der totalen Reizüberflutung, werd mir erstmal nen gechilltes blondes zentrieren und später noch ein paar Pics hochladen.

Hab da einige mit Camcordern rumrennen sehen. Wenn jemand was am Start hat, immer her damit 

Wie fandet ihr die ganze Show???

Greetz


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. September 2005)

Foto- und Video-sammel-fred aufmachen!

Meine sind schon online!


----------



## NWD (24. September 2005)

die üblichen verdächtigen


----------



## ewoq (24. September 2005)

geile bilder, was soll man dazu sagen ...


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. September 2005)

Ja, echt tolle Bilder. Spitzen Position gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NWD (24. September 2005)

hab mir auch gut die beine dafür in den bauch gestanden, aber da war ich ja nicht der einzige    (mann war da viel los)

vom freitag:






















samstag


----------



## decolocsta (24. September 2005)

War der Hammer heute, war mit dem Bike dort und ich habe es nicht bereut.
Es ging so Cool City Cruise Action usw. war auf jeden fall Klasse, ohne Bike warscheinlich nur halb so schön.
Und nach ca. 5 Bier ging das anfeuern fast wie von alleine, mein Kumpel konnte es sich nicht nehmen im Finallauf jeden der Fahrer auf den Rücken zu schlagen und ihnen ins Ohr zu schrein " KOOMMMMMM LLLOOOOSSS", war auch witzig als er Cedrics Trikot aus versehen voll hochgezogen hat. Und als Strait mit dieser geilen Brille aufgetaucht ist mussten wir so derb lachen was ihm glaube ich nicht so gefallen hat, wir waren halt etwas angeheitert, hätten warscheinlich auch gelacht wenn uns jemand auf den Schuh gekotzt hätte.
War echt Klasse die ganze Show, das einzige blöde war das die ganze Sache so groß war das man immer nur einen Streckenabschnitt richtig sehen konnte, was aber anders nicht Realisierbar wäre. Fand es cool das die Pros so unter den Menschen waren und nicht so V.I.P. mässig rumgetan haben.


----------



## kindergartenkin (25. September 2005)

so 2 pic's von mir


----------



## kindergartenkin (25. September 2005)

hmm dateien dürfen nur max. 2mb haben zzzzzzzz


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. September 2005)




----------



## DaHype (25. September 2005)

Biiiiilllldeeerrr!!!

und am besten Videos in mpg.!!!!



dirk


----------



## Riddick (25. September 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> schade, das ich heute keinen von euch getroffen habe!


Ich hab' auch "nur" _showman_ mit Family getroffen, aber nach kurzer Zeit leider wieder verloren.   _Pino_ hab' ich zwar kurz gesehen, aber der war mit seiner riesigen Kamera voll im Stress.   




> Biiiiilllldeeerrr!!!


Damit kann ich dienen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/8842  




> und am besten Videos in mpg.!!!!


Damit leider nicht.   

Riddick


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (25. September 2005)

Geile Stimmung gestern in Nürnberg....die Leute warn echt alle super drauf


----------



## Bumble (25. September 2005)

..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockhopper no.1 (25. September 2005)

@ bumble
fette bilder, der nohand vom kyle rockt ja ungemein


----------



## Pino (25. September 2005)

Hi,

meine Bildchen vom Event sind zu besichtigen unter
http://www.rudolphoto.de/
Geil war's!

Übrigens, was hier schon zu sehen ist an Bildmaterial: alle Achtung, "not from bad parents, ladies and gentlemen", wie einer der leicht überdrehten Moderatoren beim Event zu bemerken beliebte.

Gruß, Pino


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. September 2005)

@Bumble:

Echt tolle Bilder. Respekt!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. September 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> meine Bildchen vom Event sind zu besichtigen unter
> http://www.rudolphoto.de/
> ...



Hi Pino

fette Bilder schleppst du da an ... 

Greetz


----------



## Riddick (25. September 2005)

@Pino

Super Bilder!   Jetzt weiss ich, warum _showman_ gesagt hat, er lässt seine Kamera zu Hause und wartet lieber auf Deine Pics.   

Mein Favorit ist übrigens das hier:   






Riddick


----------



## masterkiler (25. September 2005)

hab leider nur videos von der digicam, da is die quali nicht sooo gut, aber ein paar gute sind dabei.

aber wer hat einen webspace von über 100mb.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (25. September 2005)

mal n' paar pix von mir


----------



## showman (25. September 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> @Pino
> 
> Super Bilder!   Jetzt weiss ich, warum _showman_ gesagt hat, er lässt seine Kamera zu Hause und wartet lieber auf Deine Pics.


Siehste, kann ich ja scho net gscheid Fahradfahren aber mit fotografieren hab ichs gar net. War echt ultrafett.

Gruß Showman


----------



## raikrue (25. September 2005)

Hi,

war am Freitag nach der Arbeit mal kurz an der Strecke und hab ein bisschen gefilmt. Is nix besonderes aber so als Erinnerung an den ride ganz ok...

http://www.kruessmann.net/redbulldistrictride/

Gruß,
Rainer


----------



## Pino (25. September 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Favorit ist übrigens das hier:


Hmm, ich hab mich auch beömmelt, als ich das drin hatte! Wenn man das so sieht, möchte man doch fast Rotwild fahren, oder?
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Pino (25. September 2005)

raikrue schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.kruessmann.net/redbulldistrictride/


Mein QT-Player (der ansonsten einwandfrei funzt) sagt dazu nur, "missing some software which, unfortunately, is not available on the Quicktime Server". Ton kommt immerhin rüber.
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## raikrue (25. September 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Mein QT-Player (der ansonsten einwandfrei funzt) sagt dazu nur, "missing some software which, unfortunately, is not available on the Quicktime Server". Ton kommt immerhin rüber.
> Gruß,
> Pino



Hi Pino, was hastn für ne Version von QT? Ist hier Version 7. Evtl liegt es daran? Sollte aber bei den Jungs von Apple downloadbar sein ;-)

Rainer


----------



## ewoq (25. September 2005)

gleiches problem bei mir


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. September 2005)

....bei mir läuft auch nix.


----------



## Pino (25. September 2005)

raikrue schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Pino, was hastn für ne Version von QT? Ist hier Version 7.


OK, Ver 7 "now available for windows", lese ich gerade. Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit und Lust habe, an meinem System herumzubasteln, kann ich ja mal ein Update wagen (habe z.Zt. ver 6.5.2). Was ist das denn für ein edles File, dass das die allerneueste Ver braucht??
Pino


----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. September 2005)

raikrue schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> war am Freitag nach der Arbeit mal kurz an der Strecke und hab ein bisschen gefilmt. Is nix besonderes aber so als Erinnerung an den ride ganz ok...
> 
> ...



Hi raikru

hab mir gerade dein Vid angeschaut, very nice...
Nur ruckelt das bei mir im Sekundentakt, liegt das an der Aufnahme oder muss ich mir Gedanken um mein QT-Setup machen?

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raikrue (25. September 2005)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi raikru
> 
> hab mir gerade dein Vid angeschaut, very nice...
> Nur ruckelt das bei mir im Sekundentakt, liegt das an der Aufnahme oder muss ich mir Gedanken um mein QT-Setup machen?
> ...



Hi Bonzai,

keine Ahnung woran das liegt, ich kann es mir hier mit DSL 1000 flüssig anschaun. Der Film ist ziemlich stark komprimiert, das braucht wohl etwas Rechenpower beim anschaun... Hab noch ein AVI geschrieben, das hat 36MB aber ich bekomm es irgendwie nicht auf den Server... Wenn es denn drauf ist, meld ich mich nochmal...

Rainer


----------



## raikrue (26. September 2005)

Hi!

Nachdem wohl auf meinem Webspace kein Platz mehr für das AVI ist, wollte ich wenigstens darauf aufmerksam machen, daß bei freecaster Videos online sind!

Gut N8!

Rainer


----------



## sideshowbob (26. September 2005)

warum haben die bei den freecastervideos bitte den letzten gap von bassagiota   rausgeschnitten.
allein der versuch war es wert gezeigt zuu werden!!! (360 & tailwhip!!!)
und die landung war halt ein bissi missglückt aber nicht so dramatisch um sie dem zuschauer ersparen zu müssen!   

denkt ihr es gibt ne dvd von dem event?


----------



## ToxicRebel (26. September 2005)

*Hallo zusammen,*
ich bin grad frisch registriert, und dachte ich steuere gleich mal 
ein kleines Video 22MB;-( zum Red Bull District Ride in Nürnberg bei.
Ein paar Eindrücke zum Finale&Training am Samstag. Leider hatte 
ich nur wenig Material. Ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem ^^
RED BULL DISTRICT Einfach auf FREE klicken und a bissl warten - dafür gibts aber auch 120 kb downloadrate ;-) Kostenlos  
Divx 6 wird gebraucht


----------



## Bumble (26. September 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> warum haben die bei den freecastervideos bitte den letzten gap von bassagiota   rausgeschnitten.
> allein der versuch war es wert gezeigt zuu werden!!! (360 & tailwhip!!!)



*War für mich die geilste Action des Events.    zusammen mit dem Superman von Cameron McCaul mit Blick in die Kamera   

Wie war eigentlich die Party in der Indaba ?  Hat da jemand Bilder gemacht ?*


----------



## Florian (26. September 2005)

Hihi, witzige Auswirkung vom District Ride war, dass gestern so viel los war im Nürnberger Wald, wie ich noch nie erlebt hab. 
Ich glaub wirklich jeder, der ein Bike besitzt muss gestern da irgendwo unterwegs gewesen sein. V.a. an sämtlichen Sprungmöglichkeiten standen die Jungs sogar Schlange. Ich wär auf ein paar Trails auch beinahe mit ein paar scheinbar träumenden Freeridern kollidiert. 
Echt irre was so ein Event für die Motivation der Biker tut - nur... ich fänd es auch net schlimm, wenn ich mal wieder radeln könnte, ohne pro Kilometer dreimal fast mit entgegenkommenden Bikern zu kollidieren. 
*g*


----------



## norman68 (26. September 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi, witzige Auswirkung vom District Ride war, dass gestern so viel los war im Nürnberger Wald, wie ich noch nie erlebt hab.
> Ich glaub wirklich jeder, der ein Bike besitzt muss gestern da irgendwo unterwegs gewesen sein. V.a. an sämtlichen Sprungmöglichkeiten standen die Jungs sogar Schlange. Ich wär auf ein paar Trails auch beinahe mit ein paar scheinbar träumenden Freeridern kollidiert.
> Echt irre was so ein Event für die Motivation der Biker tut - nur... ich fänd es auch net schlimm, wenn ich mal wieder radeln könnte, ohne pro Kilometer dreimal fast mit entgegenkommenden Bikern zu kollidieren.
> *g*



Hallo Florian

das hab ich gestern auch festgestellt. Wenn man sonst hier bei mir am Steinbruch rumfährst kommt dir meist nur mal der ein oder andere Wandere entgegen aber gestern war fast hinter jeden Baum eim Biker

Ciao Norman


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. September 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> warum haben die bei den freecastervideos bitte den letzten gap von bassagiota   rausgeschnitten.
> allein der versuch war es wert gezeigt zuu werden!!! (360 & tailwhip!!!)
> und die landung war halt ein bissi missglückt aber nicht so dramatisch um sie dem zuschauer ersparen zu müssen!
> 
> denkt ihr es gibt ne dvd von dem event?



Hi Sideshowbob

das frage ich mich auch, der Trick des Events  (auch wenn er nicht gestanden wurde) aber genau den wollte ich sehen. Schande.
Kommt bei euch auch nochmal der Trailer vom District Ride wenn man auf das Video von der Siegerehrung gehen will??
Strange ...
Aber wegen ner DVD, da wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt, aber ich glaube kaum. Hoffen wir mal das da noch was Anständiges im TV kommt, irgendwann, irgendwo, und bitte länger als 5 min...

Greetz


----------



## pEju (26. September 2005)

raikrue schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> war am Freitag nach der Arbeit mal kurz an der Strecke und hab ein bisschen gefilmt. Is nix besonderes aber so als Erinnerung an den ride ganz ok...
> 
> ...



und ich kann da auch nix sehn, nur hören.
sonst is da alles weiß.

bin zwar selber da gewesen aber trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (26. September 2005)

Also des war echt nur        

Super warn auch die 2 Viedeowände und dass des alles so reibungslos geklappt hat (Zeitlupen,Umschnitte zum nächsten District), echt Respekt an die Organisation   

Die 2 Kommentatoren warn ja auch fertig  , klar man muss einfach labern aber der an der Burg hat teilweise schon richtigen Mist erzählt   der im Street D. war schon viel   er...

Party...meiner Meinung nach warn zu viele Leute, die mit Biken nix am Hut haben, kann mich auch täuschen aber mir kams so vor.... und Fahrer warn ja auch net alle da    des war in Meersburg (in der Sporthalle   )irgendwie familiärer, so is des Indaba aber echt n gechillter Laden...


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (26. September 2005)

dere 

hat jemand den 360-tailwhip alls bild.... wär geil wenns jemand hätte


----------



## BergabHeizer (26. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *War für mich die geilste Action des Events.    zusammen mit dem Superman von Cameron McCaul mit Blick in die Kamera
> 
> Wie war eigentlich die Party in der Indaba ?  Hat da jemand Bilder gemacht ?*




Die party war die PARTY meines Lebens, danke an Chase der uns mit in die Rider Area genommen hat   das war so lässig da drin, stimmung pur. Bilder hab ich keine gemacht, war aber ein fotograf von der prinz drin denk mal in der nächsten ausgabe sind welche drin, hat 2 mit dem cedric und mir gemacht hrhr Ich kann mich nur wiederholen nur FETT die party.
gruß
BgH


----------



## sunflower (26. September 2005)

Supah Gee schrieb:
			
		

> Party...meiner Meinung nach warn zu viele Leute, die mit Biken nix am Hut haben, kann mich auch täuschen aber mir kams so vor...


Na, ich sag dazu mal zwei Worte: Nürnberger Arroganz!  Mann, daß die Tussen mich das eine mal auf dem Klo nicht geteert und gefedert haben, war ja echt alles. Bikerabschaum in Cargos und Sneakers. Pfui Teufel! Seeeehr amüsant! Naja, immerhin kann ich MTB net nur buchstabieren, ich kann's auch (zwar mehr schlecht als recht  ) fahren...


----------



## BergabHeizer (26. September 2005)

hehe ich fands nur geil als die nbgler in der ecke draußen saßen und party gemacht ham, gracia und timo kamen au mal kurz dazu hehe, die "nicht Biker" haben nur blöd geschaut. Genauso wo wir mit aron mit ner bolognaise kA wie das geschrieben wird   in die Dance Area gezogen sind  
@sun glaub sobald dich jemand von den tussis angerührt hätte wär da a schöner gegenschlag gekommen  
gruß
BgH


----------



## sunflower (26. September 2005)

BergabHeizer schrieb:
			
		

> @sun glaub sobald dich jemand von den tussis angerührt hätte wär da a schöner gegenschlag gekommen


Sagen wir mal so: die bösen Kommentare zu den bösen Blicken lagen mir auf der Zunge...  Aber ich kam ja in Frieden... 
Aber klares Fazit:  und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (26. September 2005)

BergabHeizer schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso wo wir mit aron mit ner bolognaise kA wie das geschrieben wird   in die Dance Area gezogen sind



Des iss was zu essen, du meinst wohl eher das hier:


----------



## raikrue (26. September 2005)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> und ich kann da auch nix sehn, nur hören.
> sonst is da alles weiß.
> 
> bin zwar selber da gewesen aber trotzdem.



Tja, da ist wohl ein Update auf QT7 fällig ;-)
Ist ein MP4 mit H.264 Kodierung damits richtig klein komprimiert wird...
Als AVI ist es 36MB und die passen leider nicht mehr auf meinen Webspace!

Die Videos bei Freecaster sind sowieso besser! Hab ich mir alle gesaugt und werd mir wohl eine schöne DVD brennen... 

Gruß,
Rainer


----------



## norman68 (26. September 2005)

steppenwolf1985 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo zusammen,*
> ich bin grad frisch registriert, und dachte ich steuere gleich mal
> ein kleines Video 22MB;-( zum Red Bull District Ride in Nürnberg bei.
> Ein paar Eindrücke zum Finale&Training am Samstag. Leider hatte
> ...




Hallo 
 starkes Video

Ciao Norman


----------



## [Freaque] (26. September 2005)

...hey kennt jemand die süße Maus vom District-Ride in Nürnberg mit dem Maxxis-Kleber auf dem Shirt??


----------



## DaHype (27. September 2005)

Ohje .... die Typische Nadel im Heuhaufensuche.....
da sind sooooo viele mit Maxxis Sachen herumgelaufen

aber ich wünsch dir trd. viel Glück bei der Suche   

mfg Dirk


----------



## Coffee (27. September 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Bikerabschaum in Cargos und Sneakers. Pfui Teufel! Seeeehr amüsant! Naja, immerhin kann ich MTB net nur buchstabieren, ich kann's auch (zwar mehr schlecht als recht  ) fahren...



waren dir jetzt zu viele bikerinnen oder zu wenige anwesend?

coffee


----------



## sunflower (27. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> waren dir jetzt zu viele bikerinnen oder zu wenige anwesend?
> 
> coffee


Öhm, wenn man Sachen nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißt, sollte das eigentlich klar sein...


----------



## Coffee (27. September 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, wenn man Sachen nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißt, sollte das eigentlich klar sein...




ok, du hattest deine cargohosen an   die anderen waren die tussen und ihr wart gemeinsam pipimachen   

bin ich froh, das ich dem abend auf dem 70sten geburtstag meiner tante verbracht habe   


coffee


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich froh, das ich dem abend auf dem 70sten geburtstag meiner tante verbracht habe



naja, anfangs wars ja auch echt ganz lustig, aber dann hat halt irgendwann das reguläre indaba publikum durchgeschlagen..... mir war da dann echt zuviele gucci und polo ralph lauren hemden


----------



## blacksurf (27. September 2005)

Ob die szene so gestylt ist oder anders - jedem sein Geschmack  
Die Leute nach Klamotten abzustempeln was cool ist und was nicht ist wohl etwas einfach
Ausserdem ist die Bar als neuester Szeneschuppen bekannt also weiss jeder was auf einen zukommt
Schaut euch lieber ein paar nette Fotos von den Freeridejungs an:
http://www.photo-online.de/redbull/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. September 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute nach Klamotten abzustempeln was cool ist und was nicht ist wohl etwas einfach



ich weiss was ich gesehen hab 
aber schöne fotos


----------



## blacksurf (27. September 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> aber schöne fotos




jepp hab meinen Liebsten dafür auch schon sehr gelobt


----------



## sunflower (27. September 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss was ich gesehen hab


Danke!


----------



## sunflower (27. September 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die szene so gestylt ist oder anders - jedem sein Geschmack
> Die Leute nach Klamotten abzustempeln was cool ist und was nicht ist wohl etwas einfach


Huch! Wie schön, daß wir mal einer Meinung sind!  (das hatte ich ja gnaz vergessen zu sagen...


----------



## Coffee (27. September 2005)

> Zitat von blacksurf
> Die Leute nach Klamotten abzustempeln was cool ist und was nicht ist wohl etwas einfach
> 
> Zitat von wotan_S_rache
> ...



passen hose und jacke?

P.S. es gibt solche und solche polo träger, ebenso wie es soche und solche porsche fahrer gibt.

coffee


----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (27. September 2005)

Hola Chicaz!!!

Wir von Bikerpool.com waren natürlich beim RedBullDistrictRide mit am Start,
und ich muss sagen, es sind ein paar nette Pix entstanden...







Hier der Link in unsere Gallery


go out and ride with us...
www.bikerpool.com


----------



## StuMan (28. September 2005)

Tach!

Von mir auch mal n paar Pics:
















In der Galerie auf meiner hp müssten irgendwo auch Shots vom 360-Tailwhip sein. Hab den auf jeden Fall komplett geknipst. Supergeiler Trick!

Grüße, Lars


----------



## Catweazl (28. September 2005)

Wirklich schöne Bilder, die hier zu sehen sind. Aber wäre es nicht  besser, im Fotoalbum unter Events ein neues Album dafür einzurichten, damit da jeder seine Bilder reinstellen kann? 

Bis dahin auch mal ein paar Bilder von mir:


----------



## masterkiler (28. September 2005)

Dirt_schnitzl schrieb:
			
		

> dere
> 
> hat jemand den 360-tailwhip alls bild.... wär geil wenns jemand hätte


habs als video drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E36/8 (30. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> passen hose und jacke?
> 
> P.S. es gibt solche und solche polo träger, ebenso wie es soche und solche porsche fahrer gibt.
> 
> coffee



Schwieriger Vergleich, da muß man dann ja gleich nochmal zwischen Boxter+Cayenne und "richtigen" Porsche Fahrern unterscheiden   

Um aber mal beim Thema zu bleiben...Geniale Bilder die Ihr hier reingestellt habt. Die Pix meiner betagten und "etwas" zögerlich auslösenden IXUS können da nicht ganz mithalten


----------



## digger235 (1. Oktober 2005)

Korrekte Bildär aldä!
nu a paar von mir -->


----------



## DirtbikeChris (1. Oktober 2005)

hi, weiss jemand ob bald mal etwas im Fernsehn dazu kommt? In Eurosport oder so...


----------



## anhalb (2. Oktober 2005)

DirtbikeChris schrieb:
			
		

> hi, weiss jemand ob bald mal etwas im Fernsehn dazu kommt? In Eurosport oder so...



Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, dass einen DVD geben wird von Red Bull!!

Coole Sache!
Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Oktober 2005)

anhalb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, dass einen DVD geben wird von Red Bull!!
> 
> Coole Sache!
> Gruß



Fettestens, geile Sache. Wo hast du die Info her??? Bzw. inwieweit zuverlässig ist die Quelle?
Kannst du was dazu sagen ob es eine reine District Ride DVD geben wird oder eine Compilation aller Red Bull Bike Events?

Greetz


----------



## sideshowbob (6. Oktober 2005)

zuverlässigen quellen zufolge wird es wohl keine weiteren derartigen veranstaltungen von redbull in nbg geben.   
die stadt nbg muss sich völlig unmöglich gegenüber dem veranstalter benommen haben.... 
was mich nicht wirklich wundert! man bevorzugt hier halt einfach den älteren, bratwurstfressenden kulturtouristen :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (6. Oktober 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> was mich nicht wirklich wundert! man bevorzugt hier halt einfach den älteren, bratwurstfressenden kulturtouristen :kotz:


Man muss sich wirklich nicht wundern. 
Vor fast 10 Jahren haben bekanntlich die "Altstadtfreunde" mit ihrem Bürgerbegehren das Jahn-Projekt auf dem Augustinerhof-Gelände verhindert. Ich habe seinerzeit einen Leserbrief im Sinne "Es lebe die Bratwurst-/Lebkuchenromantik - keine Chance dem Fortschritt" an die Nürnberger Nachrichten geschrieben, den die NN dankenswerterweise mit voller Adresse veröffentlicht hat. Daraufhin wurde ich mit übelsten Schmähbriefen/-postkarten überhäuft. Naja, man muss es halt nehmen wie es ist: Schöne Stadt, aber schon ziemlich konservativ. Und mal ehrlich: Das Moderatorengebrüll beim RBDR ging mir zeitweilig auch a weng auf den Geist . Was mich aber schon mal heftig interessieren würde, ist, woher Du die Info hast, dass es die Stadt mit dem Veranstalter so übel umgesprungen ist. Die Reaktion der Lokalpresse war doch... sagen wir mal... verhalten positiv: "...die Chance auf so ein Ereignis sollte sich Nürnberg nicht entgehen lassen", hieß es z.B. am 29.9. in einem Kommentar.

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Oktober 2005)

Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen wie die es ablehnen so ein Event, das den Gastrobetrieben sicher einen enormen Gewinnzuwachs an den 2 Tagen beschert hat, noch einmal zu veranstalten...40.000 Leute. So viele kommen nicht einmal im ganze Jahr auf diesen bekloppten Christkindl Markt.
Sch**** konservative .... ach ist doch eh verschwendete Energie. Einfach nur schade.

Fand die Moderatoren gut. Man muss die Crowd einfach pushen was ja dann vom Publikum auch an die Fahrer weitergegeben wird. Klar, Samstagmorgen um 10:00Uhr war mir das auch etwas zu laut aber wegen Action ist man doch da hingefahren...

Greetz


----------



## BergabHeizer (6. Oktober 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> zuverlässigen quellen zufolge wird es wohl keine weiteren derartigen veranstaltungen von redbull in nbg geben.
> die stadt nbg muss sich völlig unmöglich gegenüber dem veranstalter benommen haben....
> was mich nicht wirklich wundert! man bevorzugt hier halt einfach den älteren, bratwurstfressenden kulturtouristen :kotz:



jo, habs life miterlebt am disctrict ride gehe aber nicht weiter darauf ein, das beste wär´s sämtlich biker aus nbg egal ob ddd cc oder sonst was zusammentrommeln und mal einen gemütlichen protestride zum rathaus zu machen um denen vielleicht mal klar machen das wenn se das supporten würden auch gewinn machen würden, ein cdu politiker hat den ride genehmigt, was hier nicht heißen soll das ich hier irgendwie cdu lastig bin, aber finde diese aussage von mali in dem letzten bericht in der zeitung sowas von BESCHEIDEN um es sanft auszudrücken. Mich kotzt sowas echt an nur weil sich irgendwelche alten rentner drüber aufregen, sogar den leuten aus china etc. hat dieses event gefallen, an unserem district sind 2 reisegruppen vorbei und es hat ihnen gefallen. 
Ich wär für eine demo   
gruß
BgH


----------



## sideshowbob (6. Oktober 2005)

BergabHeizer schrieb:
			
		

> jo, habs life miterlebt am disctrict ride gehe aber nicht weiter darauf ein, das beste wär´s sämtlich biker aus nbg egal ob ddd cc oder sonst was zusammentrommeln und mal einen gemütlichen protestride zum rathaus zu machen um denen vielleicht mal klar machen das wenn se das supporten würden auch gewinn machen würden, ein cdu politiker hat den ride genehmigt, was hier nicht heißen soll das ich hier irgendwie cdu lastig bin, aber finde diese aussage von mali in dem letzten bericht in der zeitung sowas von BESCHEIDEN um es sanft auszudrücken. Mich kotzt sowas echt an nur weil sich irgendwelche alten rentner drüber aufregen, sogar den leuten aus china etc. hat dieses event gefallen, an unserem district sind 2 reisegruppen vorbei und es hat ihnen gefallen.
> Ich wär für eine demo
> gruß
> BgH



ICH BIN DABEI


----------



## BergabHeizer (6. Oktober 2005)

jo, beste wärs nen neuen tread dafür starten mit muddis genehmigung    am besten au im ddd forum.
gruß
BgH


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Oktober 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> ICH BIN DABEI



Die Idee an sich ist nicht schlecht!


----------



## Wischmops (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Ihrs,

zum Einstand ins Forum habe ich ein paar Dias, ja sowas gibts auch noch , in meine Gallerie gestellt. Heute Vormittag kam ein kurzer Zusammenschnitt vom RBDR in "Watts crazy" auf Eurosport. Gibts auch hier     .

Grüße
wischmops


----------



## Pino (8. Oktober 2005)

Rasanter Zusammenschnitt, nicht schlecht. Tja, sowas kann man machen, wenn man an alles Material rankommt... Da waren ja auch Szenen von der Helmkamera eines der Fahrer dabei, wirklich gut. Schade, dass ich von dem Sendetermin nichts wusste, auf dem TV muss das richtig gut aussehen. Danke jedenfalls fürs Posting!
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Oktober 2005)

Ich find es nur schade dass die Sender es nicht hinkriegen einen 15 oder 20 minütigen Bericht über das grösste MTB-FR-Event Europas zu senden. Naja, ...


----------



## Wischmops (9. Oktober 2005)

Yep, kommt gut auf TV. Soweit ich weiss gibts die WATTS-Clips immer nur als Pausenfüller und sind deshalb nicht im TV-Programm zu finden. War reiner Zufall dass ich zu dem Zeitpunkt spätstückenderweise auf Eurosport gezappt habe, grob 10:45. Gibt ja die Möglichkeit den Stream statt im Fuzzlfenster im Vollbild anzuschauen. Beeindruckend finde ich während eines backflips noch so gezielt in die Kamera schauen zu können; sowieso Wahnsinn was geboten wurde. 

Servus,
wischmops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (10. Oktober 2005)

anbei die antwort von redbull auf meine anfrage bzgl einer DVD des disrtict ride   

*
hallo Andreas,

bislang ist keine DVD über den Red Bull District Ride geplant. Es waren einige Bike Video Magazine vor Ort. Ich kann aber leider jetzt noch nicht sagen, welche Magazine das Footage vom District Ride mit verwenden werden.
Aber schau doch mal bei www.freecaster.com vorbei. Dort gibt es Videos vom District Ride zum kostenlosen Download und morgen am Dienstag, den 11.10.05 auf DSF, stoke um 17.00 Uhr läuft es auch nochmal im TV.


Beste Grüpße
Kirsten Veil
____________________________________________________*


----------



## Pino (10. Oktober 2005)

@ sideshowbob: Alle Achtung, Du scheinst wirklich bei Frau Veil von RB einen Stein im Brett zu haben. Ich habe auf zwei E-Mails an diese Dame (die immerhin als offizielle Presseansprechpartnerin eingesetzt ist) bisher nicht einmal eine Antwort bekommen!

@ all: Heute standen wieder ein paar Leserbriefe in der NN. Ich kann den Standpunkt ("laut, ärgerlich, Stadt kümmert sich nicht um die Anliegen der Anlieger") schon auch nachvollziehen: Wenn man sich nicht die Bohne für FR oder Biken überhaupt intereressiert, geht einem als Anwohner das Ganze total am Arsch vorbei. 
Was bleibt, sind Belästigungen und Behinderungen, Lärm und Menschenmassen. Wenn der Ärger darüber groß genug ist, vergisst man auch die Bedeutung, die ein solches Event vielleicht für Nürnberg und sein Image haben mag.

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Oktober 2005)

@ Sideshowbob: Sauber, das du ja für die Insiderinfos hier veranwtortlich bist und die dementsprechenden Quellen hast ist mir schon aufgefallen...

@Pino: Sicher ist so ein Event für den Durchschnitsrentner eher eine Belastung als ein Vergnügen. Aber wo soll denn das noch enden? Keine Projekte mehr für die Jugend? Nur noch Rollstuhlwettrennen und Lebkuchen-Back-Kurse? Weltweit steht Nürnberg momentan in den Fachzeitschriften und entsprechenden Webpages (und keine kleinen) als Austragungsort eines fulminanten Events und wird dadurch nur noch interessanter für Touristen. Und wenn Peter Maffay ein riesen Brüll-Open-Air gibt schreien alle hier oder wie seh ich das?
Aber lassen wir mal die Diskussion ob es den "Alten" gefällt oder nicht. Der Stadtrat hätte ja von vornherein nein sagen können, so kann sich niemand im Nachhinein beschweren, da der Stadtrat ja aus Volks"vertretern" zu bestehen hat, oder ist das in NBG anders? Können ja zuhause bleiben und Musikantenstadel gucken oder zum Rommè oder auf Kaffefahrt gehen.
Mir hat es saumäßig gut gefallen.


Greetz


----------



## Pino (10. Oktober 2005)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat es saumäßig gut gefallen.


Mir auch, aber
1. hab ich was am Hut mit dem Thema
2. wohne ich drei km vom Zentrum Nbg.s entfernt und kann mich, wenn ich will, dem Trubel entziehen.
Das ist, glaube ich, der Punkt: Wenn Du Dir das freiwillig aussuchst, ist es schön, wenn Du's gegen Deinen Willen aufgedrängt kriegst, ist es lästig bis nervtötend und ärgerlich. 
Übrigens sind es nicht nur Rentner und Lebkuchenbäcker/-fresser, die sich gestört fühlten, es sind einfach nur Anwohner.
Damit mich hier keiner falsch versteht: Mir geht es nicht darum, dass sowas in Nbg nicht mehr stattfindet oder alles verboten wird oder irgendwas in der Art - im Gegenteil! Ich finde nur, dass man mit Verständnis für die "andere Seite" weiterkommt. Nach dem Motto: Freiheit ist immer die Freiheit der Andersdenkenden.. Aber ich will's auch nicht überstrapazieren   

Übrigens habe ich gerade eine Antwortmail von Fr. Veil bekommen - schon ein komischer "Zufall", man möchte fast meinen, sie liest hier mit...

Gruß, Pino


----------



## MasterChris (16. Oktober 2005)

hallo zusammen...

Ich suche ein geiles digibild das die Qualität für ein Poster hat.

Ich habe zwar mit meiner 4,2mp digicam kräftig aufgeknipst aber die qualität meiner bilder reicht nicht für eine entwicklung eines posters, das dann mein zimmer schmücken soll. am besten wäre eins vom wade simons ich bin aber über jeden anderen auch happy  hauptsache guter jump und gute qualität.

wäre hammer wenn ihr hier high quality picx vom district ride postet oder mir welche per mail schickt.

schon mal tausend dank.-.-.-.-.-.-


----------



## Pino (16. Oktober 2005)

@ MasterChris: Was zahlst Du dafür?
(Vorschaubilder auf www.rudolphoto.de)

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## MasterChris (16. Oktober 2005)

so wenig wie möglich.. am besten kostenlos.
mein geld wandert alles in meine bikes


----------



## Blackcycle (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi, 
ich habe auch endlich mal mein Material zusammengeschnitten:
Klick
Leider mangels Webspace nur in schlechter Qualität.   
Ciao


----------



## nokefish (18. Oktober 2005)

sauber!!!freue mich jedesmal aufs neue wenn ich so geile bilder aus meiner hometown sehe!!! gruss an anhalb vom nokefish!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (18. Oktober 2005)

Das Geilste District Ride Video wo ich bis jetzt gesehen hab. Respekt


----------



## decolocsta (18. Oktober 2005)

Kann man sich das auch irgendwie Downloaden?


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Oktober 2005)

Blackcycle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe auch endlich mal mein Material zusammengeschnitten:
> Klick
> Leider mangels Webspace nur in schlechter Qualität.
> Ciao



Absolut geiles Vdeo! Respekt!!


----------



## MasterChris (18. Oktober 2005)

Blackcycle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe auch endlich mal mein Material zusammengeschnitten:
> Klick
> Leider mangels Webspace nur in schlechter Qualität.
> Ciao



Respect   sau geiles video!
von wem ist das lied das im hintergrund läuft??

ich suche immer noch nach einem high quality bild das gut genug ist um als poster bei mir im zimmer zu hängen


----------



## showman (18. Oktober 2005)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> von wem ist das lied das im hintergrund läuft??


Rage Against The Machine - Renegade Of Funk

Gruß Showman


----------



## MasterChris (18. Oktober 2005)

Thx!

JETZT NOCHMAL: ich suche nach einem digitalbild das in der Qualität für ein Poster ausreicht. Das Bild sollte ein geiler Sprung bei District Ride sein.
Meine Digibilder mit 4,2mp reichen in der Qualität nicht aus, deswegen sollte das Bild von einer 5mp oder größeren Digicam sein.

BITTE Bild hier posten oder per mail an mich senden!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (18. Oktober 2005)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> JETZT NOCHMAL: ich suche nach einem digitalbild das in der Qualität für ein Poster ausreicht.


Yep, und zwar für lau (s.o.). Ich frage mich schon, warum es selbstverständlich ist, für jeden Mist zu bezahlen, aber ein gutes Foto in professioneller Qualität, das muss es für umsonst geben.
Schönen Gruß, Pino


----------



## Blackcycle (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
freut mich dass das Video gefällt. 
Hat sich der "Arbeits"tag ja gelohnt. 


> Kann man sich das auch irgendwie Downloaden?



Ja, hab's jetzt noch bei einem anderem Hoster:
Bessere Qualität 

Grüße


----------



## StuMan (19. Oktober 2005)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> Thx!
> 
> JETZT NOCHMAL: ich suche nach einem digitalbild das in der Qualität für ein Poster ausreicht. Das Bild sollte ein geiler Sprung bei District Ride sein.
> Meine Digibilder mit 4,2mp reichen in der Qualität nicht aus, deswegen sollte das Bild von einer 5mp oder größeren Digicam sein.
> ...




Hmm, ich hab mir aus einem meiner Bilder einen A3-Abzug machen lassen. Die Cam hat zwar auch "nur" 4mp, aber mit den vier mp lässt sich schon was anfangen (Cam ist eine EOS 1d) ... das wäre das Bild hier in schwarzweiß-und natürlich in groß  :







Wenn du willst schick ichs dir zu.   hab auch noch andere... wer welche haben will einfach sagen.


----------



## MasterChris (22. Oktober 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Yep, und zwar für lau (s.o.). Ich frage mich schon, warum es selbstverständlich ist, für jeden Mist zu bezahlen, aber ein gutes Foto in professioneller Qualität, das muss es für umsonst geben.
> Schönen Gruß, Pino



wie soll ich das verstehen  

ich hab immer noch kein bild in posterquality


----------



## MasterChris (22. Oktober 2005)

@ Pino

sag mir halt einfach was du für dein Super Mega Profi Bild willst???

Schließlich muss ich dann das Bild auch erst in Postergröße entwickeln lassen, das kostet auch wieder... und ich gebe bestimmt nicht für ein poster megacash aus...


----------



## Scar (27. Oktober 2005)

moinsen

sage mal weiß einer von euch ob man die videos bei freecaster auch downloaden kann ?? anschauen is zwar nett,aber ich hätte sie gerne mit meinen videos und den anderen bildern auf ner cd   

ich krieg das net hin


----------



## guetti (4. November 2005)

Kann man downloaden und eine klasse DVD machen, es handelt sich um "MOV" Dateien, es sind allerdings ein paar Schritte nötig:

1) urlhelper, damit man den link der Videos mitsniffen kann
(ungefähr folgende URLs kommen dann raus: sports.freecaster.com/Media/Files/00003/xxx_large.mov )
http://www.urlhelper.com/index.htm
2) HiDownload, damit man das MOV runterladen kann
http://www.urlhelper.com/index.htm
3) TMPGEnc 3.0 XPress zum Umwandeln der MOV in MPEG Videos
http://www.pegasys-inc.com/en/product/te3xp.html
4) Ein Brennprogramm das DVD's erstellen kann, ich nehme von ulead allerdings die "movie factory", ist aber keine Shareware

1) bis 3) kann man als Trialversion laden
Wenn man nur die MOV's ansehen möchte, kann man 4) auch weglassen. Für MOV-Videos ist die QuickTime Software nötig, die aber auf jedem PC vorhanden sein sollte, sonst http://www.apple.com/de/quicktime/

Ich weiß jetzt nicht gegen wieviele Gesetze ich verstoßen habe, aber ich kann die Videos nicht mal kaufen und außerdem sind sie auch nur für mich privat.


----------



## Pino (4. November 2005)

guetti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß jetzt nicht gegen wieviele Gesetze ich verstoßen habe, aber ich kann die Videos nicht mal kaufen und außerdem sind sie auch nur für mich privat.


Ist recht übersichtlich: Urheberrecht. Ist ja nichts Aufregendes - das passiert hier im Web ständig.
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Der Agent (1. Dezember 2005)

Tipp von Tarek Rasouli: heute wird auf Eurosport der Red Bull District Ride (Urban Mountainbike Event in Nürnberg) gezeigt ab 23.30 bis 0.00 Uhr und im Anschluss die Summer X-Games!


----------



## MasterChris (1. Dezember 2005)

das ist eine Wiederholung...
das ganze wurde am letzten Freitag oder Samstag schon gezeigt.
Ist aber ein geiler Bericht, mit geilen Videos... es lohnt auf jeden Fall einzuschalten  
und das geile, in dem Bericht wurde Tarek R. interviewt und der sagte das es vom District Ride auf jeden Fall einen 2.Teil geben soll, der dann hofentlich wieder in unseren schönen Nürnberg rockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (3. Dezember 2005)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber ein geiler Bericht, mit geilen Videos... es lohnt auf jeden Fall einzuschalten


Hat denn einer von Euch was gesehen? Bei mir gab's um die Zeit auf Eurosport nur Fußball.
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Mr.hardtail (3. Dezember 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn einer von Euch was gesehen? Bei mir gab's um die Zeit auf Eurosport nur Fußball.
> Gruß,
> Pino



Bei mir kam auch nur Fußball.    Da schlägt man sich die halbe Nacht um die Ohren und dann sowas...

Gestern früh (Freitag) um ca. 9:45 kam dann die Sendung vom Red Bull District Ride in Eurosport. Wie praktisch, dass auf unserem Fernseher im Verkaufsraum immer Eurosport läuft.  

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## MasterChris (3. Dezember 2005)

das ist natürlich shit wenn nur Fußball gekommen ist... der Bericht war meiner meinung nach schon geil. 
geile aufnahmen ... wie schon gesagt, ich hab das ganze schon letzte woche gesehen.
vielleicht öfters im videotext nachschauen, da stimmt - im gegensatz zur tvzeitschrift - meistens (eigentlich immer) die programplanung


----------



## Pino (3. Dezember 2005)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir kam auch nur Fußball.    Da schlägt man sich die halbe Nacht um die Ohren und dann sowas...
> 
> Gestern früh (Freitag) um ca. 9:45 kam dann die Sendung vom Red Bull District Ride in Eurosport. Wie praktisch, dass auf unserem Fernseher im Verkaufsraum immer Eurosport läuft.


Ja, sowas Ähnliches hatte ich mir gedacht: Richtiger Kanal, falscher Zeitpunkt. Und Videotext   ... Keine Ahnung, welche Knöpfe man dafür drücken muss  . TV ist eher eine Randerscheinung bei uns, aber vorgestern um halb zwölf hatte ich sogar den Camcorder "online", um die RBDR-Reportage (oder was immer es war) aufzeichnen und digitalisieren zu können -- Mist!!
Gruß, Pino


----------



## flying-nik (3. Dezember 2005)

fend den Bericht wirklich gut, habn auch auf DVD aufgenommen.
Löblich das Eurosport Tarek Rasouli eingeladen hatte...

grüße
Niklas


----------



## showman (3. Dezember 2005)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> fend den Bericht wirklich gut, habn auch auf DVD aufgenommen.


Könnten wir da evtl. ins Geschäft kommen?

Gruß Showman


----------



## guetti (16. Dezember 2005)

Schließe mich der Rede meines Vorgängers an, kann man da irgendwie eine Kopie käuflich erwerben ?

Gruß Guetti


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Dezember 2005)

macht euch doch keinen Stress: am 23.9. und 24.9.2006 ist es wieder soweit, dann habt ihr die nächste Möglichkeit, euch das ganze live anzuschauen. Ist zwar noch ein wenig bis dahin, aber das wird schon    

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (16. Dezember 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> macht euch doch keinen Stress: am 23.9. und 24.9.2006 ist es wieder soweit, dann habt ihr die nächste Möglichkeit, euch das ganze live anzuschauen. Ist zwar noch ein wenig bis dahin, aber das wird schon
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



woher hast du die Daten???? 
und ist das dann wieder in Nürnberg???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Dezember 2005)

es gibt in einem MTB-Laden deines Vertrauens    so schöne Poster der Freeride, dieser "coole" Ableger des Bike-Magazins. Da ist vorne ein dickes Foto von Simmons drauf und hinten eine ganze Menge Race-Termine. Angefangen vom IXS-Cup, King of Bikepark über das Bike Festival bis hin zum MDC und Axo Dual-Cup. Und da steht eben auch der Termin für den District Ride mit drin. 23.9. und 24.9.2006. In Nürnberg    

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (16. Dezember 2005)

aaahhhh, ich glaub ich weis was du für einen laden meinst   
is ja cool... ich muss demnächst eh mal zu diesem besagten laden  neue laufräder sind angesagt für mein bighit.
gibts den die neue "freeride" schon zu kaufen??
als wir am district ride am "freeride-stand" nachgefragt haben hies es das die neue ausgabe erst 2006 rauskommen soll?!


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Dezember 2005)

das ist nur ein Poster, kein ganzes Heft. Und deshalb kostet das auch nix   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (16. Dezember 2005)

hä?! wie, nur ein poster??? kein neues "freeride"heft aber ein poster
begreif ich irgendwie jetzt nicht, erklär mal?!?! 
hat arne da auch noch genug das für mich auch noch eins da ist??  
ich steh auf geile große poster aus der bikeszene


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Dezember 2005)

Toll.... Zeitgleich mit den 24h in München!


----------



## MasterChris (22. Dezember 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> macht euch doch keinen Stress: am 23.9. und 24.9.2006 ist es wieder soweit, dann habt ihr die nächste Möglichkeit, euch das ganze live anzuschauen. Ist zwar noch ein wenig bis dahin, aber das wird schon
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




um nochmal auf das Thema zurück zu kommen...
bist du dir sicher das die daten auf dem Poster von 2006 sind  
ich glaube nicht?!  
ich hab das Poster mit einer der ersten Ausgaben der Freeride bekommen und das ist schon lange her und da stehen auch die gleichen Daten drauf.
Ich denke das das die alten daten von 2005 sind...
wenn für den District Ride ein neuer Termin feststehen würde dann müsste es ja auf www.redbulldistrictride.com stehen und da stehen noch die Infos zum District ride 2005


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (19. April 2006)

öhm ich habn video von redbull 05 zammgeschnitten mit dem website material und n bischen privatem.
und würd den gern irgendwo hochladen um  ihn anzubieten, das Problem is nur, dass ding is 42 minuten lang und um die 700 mb gross und meine website hat nur 100 mb.
gibts irgendwo soviel webspace für umsonst??


----------



## MasterChris (19. April 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> dass ding is 42 minuten lang und um die 700 mb gross


unbedingt bescheid geben wenn das teil zu downloadn bereit ist... mit dsl2000 bin ich da gut dabei 
will ich unbedingt sehn dein movie, vor allem weil ich auch beim district ride war und den event fett geil fand!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. April 2006)

Dem stimem ich voll und ganz zu...Immer her mit dem Stuff.
Von so einem geilen Event kann man nicht genug kriegen, vor allem verkürzt es so schön die Wartezeit auf den 2006er Ride 

Alex


----------



## MasterChris (19. April 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem verkürzt es so schön die Wartezeit auf den 2006er Ride



gibts da jetzt schon defenetiv was neues ob der ride 06 wieder in nürnberg statt findet??


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (19. April 2006)

ja hat denn irgendwer webspace oder ne ahnung wos was gibt (kostenlos - bin n armer student).

würds ja gern verbreiten bzw weitergeben weis aber net wie!


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. April 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> ja hat denn irgendwer webspace oder ne ahnung wos was gibt (kostenlos - bin n armer student).
> 
> würds ja gern verbreiten bzw weitergeben weis aber net wie!



kannst du das irgendwie stückeln und bei Rapidshare oder Megaupload oder so hochladen?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. April 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> gibts da jetzt schon defenetiv was neues ob der ride 06 wieder in nürnberg statt findet??



In der aktuellen Freeride gibt es einen Kommentar vom Tarek Rassouli zum District Ride und der wird/soll dieses JAhr auf jeden Fall wieder stattfinden und einige Neuerungen im Streckenaufbau beinhalten.
We'll see

Alex


----------



## Ken****Barbie (20. April 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> ja hat denn irgendwer webspace oder ne ahnung wos was gibt (kostenlos - bin n armer student).
> 
> würds ja gern verbreiten bzw weitergeben weis aber net wie!



Frag mal beim Lowfat oder Wotan von Zabotrails.de an, vielleicht könnens die draufhauen?


----------



## MasterChris (20. April 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> In der aktuellen Freeride gibt es einen Kommentar vom Tarek Rassouli zum District Ride und der wird/soll dieses JAhr auf jeden Fall wieder stattfinden und einige Neuerungen im Streckenaufbau beinhalten.
> We'll see
> 
> Alex



es war ja die frage offen ob der deutsche district ride 2006 nochmal nach Nbg. kommt oder in einer anderen deutschen stadt statt findet???!!
ich schau schon ständig auf die district ride HP, da sollte ab april die neuesten daten stehen, bis jetzt hat sich dort aber noch nix getan... warten wirs mal ab und hoffen das beste!


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. April 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mal beim Lowfat oder Wotan von Zabotrails.de an, vielleicht könnens die draufhauen?



Ja, die Idee ist gut, sind eben doch Profis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (20. April 2006)

4.-5. August 2006 in nürnberg.
gruß
BgH


----------



## thaper (20. April 2006)

@masterchris: du bist doch auch im mtb-rider forum nich?? da stets schon seit wochen


----------



## SpongeBob (20. April 2006)

BergabHeizer schrieb:
			
		

> 4.-5. August 2006 in nürnberg.
> gruß
> BgH






Und wieder aktive "Aufbauhilfe"?


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (20. April 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die Idee ist gut, sind eben doch Profis!



Anfrage an Wotan ist gestellt.
Video wurde noch etwas Webfreundlicher gemacht.
Is etz "NUR" noch 280 mb gross und mit XVID und OggVorbis codiert auf 320 mal 280.
is halt nicht mehr Fernsehtauglich aber sollte der Film jemandem gefallen kann man dann zur not immer noch mal die ein oder andere Cd per Post verschicken.


----------



## MasterChris (20. April 2006)

thaper schrieb:
			
		

> @masterchris: du bist doch auch im mtb-rider forum nich?? da stets schon seit wochen



ja, klar bin ich im mtb-rider forum und den beitrag dort der das thema durch nimmt kenn ich auch ... aber zu 100% war ich mir doch noch nicht sicher ?!
ich glaub, ich bin mir erst zu 100% sicher wenn ich den termin auf der hompage vom district ride lese.
ich wenn nur dran denk das der district ride dieses jahr wieder nach nürnberg kommt geht mir schon einer ab  haaaaammer event !!!


----------



## MasterChris (21. April 2006)

so... jetzt bin auch ICH mir 100% sicher das der District Ride wieder nach Nbg. kommt 
hab gerade den Termin auf der MRM Site gelesen  
ein Traum !!!


----------



## winx (22. April 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> Anfrage an Wotan ist gestellt.
> Video wurde noch etwas Webfreundlicher gemacht.
> Is etz "NUR" noch 280 mb gross und mit XVID und OggVorbis codiert auf 320 mal 280.



Ich hab nicht ganz aufgepasst. Ist das ein eigenes Video oder TV Mittschnitt? Auf jeden Fall kannst du es bei mir aufn Server packen wenn es legal ist. Meld dich einfach.


----------



## guetti (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

jeder sollte doch die Info zum District Ride in Nürnberg auf die eigene Webpage posten. Die Presse kommt doch wie immer erst hinterher mit den Infos, dann sollte jeder mithelfen.

Grüße,
Guetti


----------



## Andrea35 (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
suuuuuuuuuuper das die wieder zu uns kommen *freu*
Werde ich mir auf jeden Fall wieder ansehen  War schon sehr beeindruckend.
Allen Respekt den Jungs 
Euch noch einen schönen Tag.
vlg Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (11. Mai 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> so... jetzt bin auch ICH mir 100% sicher das der District Ride wieder nach Nbg. kommt
> hab gerade den Termin auf der MRM Site gelesen
> ein Traum !!!



du hättest einfach in die freeride schaun können da stands scho länger drin


----------



## MasterChris (11. Mai 2006)

wie ich mir die Freeride kaufte wusste ich es auch schon zu 100% das der District Ride 06 wieder in Nbg. ist ...
die Freeride ist ja dieses Jahr erst irgendwann im März oder so rausgekommen


----------



## thaper (11. Mai 2006)

is ja eigentlich egal aber warum hast du am 21.04 geschrieben das dus jetz 100%sicher bist.... wenn die freeride scho seit sagen wir mitte märz draussen ist? naja super niveau der unterhaltung hier


----------



## SpongeBob (12. Mai 2006)

Habt euch alle doch lieb 

@ Chris: Wann mal Tiergarten?


----------



## MasterChris (13. Mai 2006)

... is doch egal, genau! das wichtigste und geilste ist das der d.ride 06 wieder in nürnberg ist  hoffentlich ist das wetter wieder so geil wie 05, da war es ganz schön affig warm!

@sponge ... mir relativ egal! ich will ja nur mal die zabo trails sehn... das würde mir schon reichen


----------



## thaper (14. Mai 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> ... is doch egal, genau! das wichtigste und geilste ist das der d.ride 06 wieder in nürnberg ist  hoffentlich ist das wetter wieder so geil wie 05, da war es ganz schön affig warm!
> 
> @sponge ... mir relativ egal! ich will ja nur mal die zabo trails sehn... das würde mir schon reichen


dann schau sie dir doch an..... von nbg hbf dem bus 43 oder 44 folgen bis nach 10 min fahrt nachdem ma 2 tunnels hinter sich hat an der kreuzung der passauer strasse steht von dort durcjh die zerzabelshofer hauptstr. und dann die nächste links dann weiter zum kreisel und die letzte ausfahrt nehmen also quasi einfach am plus vorbei weiter und dann solang auf der strasse fahren bis links die fallrohr strasse kommt und dann gehtz rechts gleich an kleinemweg in waldrein und dann am besten immer rechts abbiegen dann kommt man eig direkt zu den kickern und dan sieht man auch die richtigen doubles und so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (14. Mai 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Habt euch alle doch lieb
> 
> @ Chris: Wann mal Tiergarten?


 @ spongebob: wann komstn du mal wieder mit?


----------



## SpongeBob (14. Mai 2006)

Ich war heute ab 16.00 Uhr oben


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (23. November 2016)

1.+2.9.2017 steigt die nächste ausgabe des district rides in N (wusste das käsblatt heute).


----------



## Milan0 (24. November 2016)

Ich hoffe ich bin da wieder als Streckenposten dabei  

Den ganzen Tag RedBull saufen hält aber der Körper nicht aus


----------



## lowfat (25. November 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bin da wieder als Streckenposten dabei
> 
> Den ganzen Tag RedBull saufen hält aber der Körper nicht aus


Stimmt. RedBull muss man dann mit Bier kompensieren


----------



## IRONMANq (30. November 2016)

@Milan0 wie kommt man dazu?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. Februar 2017)

Weiß mer schon was zum Programm am Freitag und Samstag? Bei RB hab ich noch nix gefunden


----------



## IRONMANq (16. August 2017)

ich drop das hier mal: 
https://www.redbull.com/de-de/events/red-bull-district-ride

zeit wirds


----------



## Milan0 (17. August 2017)

Ja Zeit wirds! Bin wohl am Hauptmarkt dann beim BigAir eingeteilt


----------

